# New from DIYorDIEVaping



## Switchy (7/7/16)

http://www.ecigexpress.com/shop/diy-e-liquid/diyordie-concentrates.html

Guys, DIYorDIEVaping has released this line of concentrates.

Basically, it's an entire recipe mixed into ONE concentrate, so all you will have to do is add your PG and VG and nic to the recipe, steep it, and vape!

I think this is ideal for beginners of DIY e-liquid mixing.

I also hear Mr. Hardwicks will be the exclusive importer of this to SA? I might be wrong.

Anyhoooo, the price tag is awesome!

Anyone ordered some of this yet?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (7/7/16)

I would love to see some of our local e liquid manufacturers do this.
It is not only about money, I vape 18mg liquid, now that excludes me from most of our local e liquid.
If I could for example purchase the mixed concentrate of for example Paulies Coffee cake (I just picked a random name) I can add my own nic pg vg and have my 18mg but in one of their flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Switchy (7/7/16)

agreed @Jan 

So you vape at 18mg, can you tell me what MTL tank or combo you using? I would love to get myself a MTL combo for driving purposes, as the clouds are annoying me in my car.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jan (7/7/16)

Switchy said:


> agreed @Jan
> 
> So you vape at 18mg, can you tell me what MTL tank or combo you using? I would love to get myself a MTL combo for driving purposes, as the clouds are annoying me in my car.


Ego one with a self made 0.9ohm clr coil. I have the airflow wide open so it is not really mtl more direct lung hits.
That is what I enjoy most about the ego one's, they have fantastic airflow much more that for example a subvod


----------



## WDE (7/7/16)

This is awesome, I remember reading about this somewhere. Kind of feels like starting with a tank which only uses "prebuilt" coils then getting your first RTA.
I'm sure a lot of people won't want to mix their own (same with making their own coils) but for the others, this will be great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/7/16)

I'd be keen for some.

I love to play around with concentrates and make original recipes, but theres nothing wrong with having some staple 'all in a one bottle' stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/7/16)

This is awesome wonder what his mix would sell for here in Sa 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/7/16)

Its confirmed that @method1 is bringing this in as sole distributor.


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Haved moved this to "Who has stock" so @method1 can tell us more when he is able to


----------



## method1 (19/7/16)

Thanks @Silver 

As mentioned, Mr. Hardwick's will be distributing the ENYAWREKLAW concentrates in SA. 

Orders have been placed and the first lot should be shopping soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/7/16)

@method1 Any ideas of pricing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (22/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @method1 Any ideas of pricing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I'll only be able to give pricing after the stock has landed and been taxed etc.

The first batch is on it's way, we will be getting:

Rosky Milk - Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk
Pistachio RY4u - Pistachio Caramel Cream Cookie Tobacco
Funfetti OG - Fluffy Vanilla Cake with Sweet Icing & Sprinkles

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (23/7/16)

method1 said:


> I'll only be able to give pricing after the stock has landed and been taxed etc.
> 
> The first batch is on it's way, we will be getting:
> 
> ...


Am I correct in that they come in 30mls? Is that what you're bringing?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Am I correct in that they come in 30mls? Is that what you're bringing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



That's correct, 30ml, which will make 175-200ml depending on the concentrate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (23/7/16)

method1 said:


> That's correct, 30ml, which will make 175-200ml depending on the concentrate.


Awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

